# Dragonfly IH Jaguar's Triplets



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Sired by NC PromisedLand RB Bolero *S

2nd born doeling- chocolate buckskin
















3rd born doeling- actually swiss marked but heavily broken with white

























Because its adorable- the first born itty bitty buckling is in the back- both his sisters are the same size (normal size kids) and then....him- LOL









when they were first born


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

they are so colorful & adorable!!!  I love the buckskin doe!!!!   Are you keeping any?

Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree, the choc buckskin doe is really beautiful!

and that tiny buckling  oooh I just want to take him home. Seems like I could _almost_ fit him in the pocket of my overalls... you'd never notice!! :wink:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thanks!
I havent decided if I am keeping one yet or not- lol I have kept so many already and Im not even halfway through kiddings I might have to restrain myself.

One of the girls was reserved before birth but if I was going to keep one I would be keeping the black and white since everything else I have right now is buckskin. LOL


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, he looks tiny like Bonnie's boy lol.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Yep- definitely a wether to be!
He's doing great- and was quite the hit when I took him to work with me. In fact my boss was carrying him around in her coat all night while I was teaching my lessons, and Im pretty sure she is going to take him and he will be the little farm mascot. I just wanted to make sure he is going to pull through first!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how cute...congrats... :greengrin:


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

How cute, thats funny though, we just had triplets born last week and the same thing, we had 2 bigger kids and one small one, we lost one of the bigger ones at birth (DOA) but the picture would have been the same 
Our little girl is still with her dam and doing great , I hope yours does as well ray:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Awww they are so cute! I love the picture of doeling #2 looking at the camera! SO cute... I'm in a terrible mood but it made me grin! LOL Thanks for the smile.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i'd keep the swiss mark.. she looks like she'll be longer/ more refined


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

wow they are cute Congrats!!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, they are so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Amazing how different the girls are in size compared to their brother  

Beautiful babies!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:stars: Congrats on the three-sure are precious!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thank You!  
And yes I cant help myself- the black and white swiss doe will be staying
here are fluffy pictures of the girls today


----------

